# Walking with Two



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

While having 2 V's is very much fun, walking 2 V's alone is not. I'm trying to keep perspective as Chase is only 12 weeks old and not trained on lead fully yet. I know that the puppy phase ending will solve a lot of our problems (constant jumping/ biting on Miles) but in preparation for the future I though I would ask those who have 2 how you walk them? 

I've tried 2 separate leads and the dual leader. The dual leader is working better for us at the moment but I still prefer to walk Miles off lead and Chase on lead until Chase's heel improves. It's just not fair to Miles to be getting jumped on constantly and I think when I correct Chase it confuses Miles who is being well behaved. 

Tips? I have friends who do 2 separate leads and others who do the dual leader.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ahhh - the joys of walking two!  Walking two full grown pullers is such a joy - not. I walk mine on separate leads - Cash has gotten significantly better and Penny is getting there, but they definitely need corrections at different times and the only way to do that is on separate leads. I think eventually, when Chase is fully trained then the dual lead will work, but for now you might want to stick to two leads. My routine now is to walk the dogs together in the morning and then in the evening I take them each for a separate walk so we can work individually on their walking and then they also each get a little alone time with me.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

This was my solution when I puppy sat a few months ago. The puppy was probably 4 months here. I chose to do this because otherwise she was like a pin ball bouncy of otto. She is a very biddable dog so corrections weren't very frequent. Not that my solution is a long term one, but it makes me think I would try the dual leash. Like CrazyCash says, I would walk them on their own during training.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Let the lead mate have the lead up to 2 feet during the walks 

the younger dog will follow his imprints and far less tangles if you try and keep them even


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

At the beginning we also walked them separately, until they learned heel. 
... Left side, right side, on/off lead, (Sam heels on the left, though).

We teach Heel UP quite early on for order, control and safety. Sam wears an ecollar in these pictues, wife's girl doesn't need one because she follows..

They say heeling drains them quite a lot :-\ not sure I agree, think it is a matter of self control. In any case, it is much easier once they are allowed to run off lead and chase each other for five minutes or so. 
In our case, the small dog acts as pray and runs fast, like a rabbit while Sam chases. Surprising dynamics but it works.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is all Great info! I will get my chance in a few months... Pearl is 110 lbs. so I won't have to worry about puppy jerking her around... She is a perfect heeler, so I guess puppy will be too!!  That is the easy part of having a mature dog to help train... but it's not like I don't have my work cut out for me! 
I have never had one, but I hope to be able to use the dual leader also... we will see?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I started walking Miles on my left and Chase on my right. I had been trying to walk them both on my left, but Chase kept jumping on Miles and trying to play rather than focus and Miles would lie down because he was annoyed and trying to walk nicely. 

I moved Chase to the right and put him in an Easy Walk Harness for training heel. I walked them to the park for the first time this week ;D Finally have them under some sort of control I can leave the neighborhood with both.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I think that's a great plan! I did the same thing - originally I tried to walk them both on the left side, but that was just a lot of work and I think that I confused them when I would give a correction because I would inevitable pull both leases when trying to correct one of them and then other one would wonder what they were doing wrong. . Now Penny is on the left and Cash is on the right and all seems right in the world.


----------

